# Exercising can help relieve visability of stretch marks..??



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 28, 2009)

So I read somewhere in a magazine that exercising can help reduce visability of stretch marks or make them disappear. Can't remember which one it said. I was just wondering if you ladies have heard this and how true it is???? I'm thinkin its not very true? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do you think?? 

Also if anyone has any advice on how to get rid of stretch marks.. it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sass (Nov 29, 2009)

Cosmetic sugery or a lightening solution from your Dermatologist can take the harshness of the marks away.  Exercise alone can't get rid of them.  I have a few on my lower back from pregnancy and they gotten light on their own, but they are still there.  I lost 60lbs and I am the leanest I've ever been in my life and I still have some appearances of them. I didn't, however, get any belly stretch marks at all, but I know with that surgery is required because there is lots of scar tissue in them that has to be removed.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 29, 2009)

^Darn. I knew it wouldn't be that easy. LOL. thank you.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 29, 2009)

I've heard that the strivectin cream works really well to reduce the visability but it is reallllllllllly expensive. is there anything cheap that does just as good of a job??


----------



## Skin*Deep (Nov 29, 2009)

ahhhh.......in short: no.
I run 5 miles every morning
I lift weights
I eat right
I have tried every lotion, potion, and laser treatment available.
the only thing that got rid of my stretch marks was a tummy tuck in which the stretch marks were part of the skin that was cut off and removed.
if there was a magic bullet none of us would have them


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2009)

Exercise can only help to prevent you from getting more stretch marks unfortunately.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Palmers Cocoa Butter body lotion, it's got a gorgeous thick heady scent to it, and is only around £4 for a bottle which will last about two months. 

I have used it for the past few months on stretchmarks I have on my belly, it can't make the skin tighter, but better moisturised skin is plumper and therefore shows stretchmarks less, and heals much more quickly. 

Exercise will help tighten skin through time. Muscle is sort of meatily glued to your skin, so areas which are looser can be tightened up by toning. It's a LONG process though, but worth it if you're willing to stick to it! It won't reduce the actual scarring, but again will improve the area making it less noticable. 

Keep it moisturised and VERY VERY VERY VERY gently exfoliate them, like with table salk mixed into shower gel so it's a quite watery paste.
Rough exfoliating will only cause more skin damage. 

If they are new and still red, I would suggest trying Bio Oil or Johnsons's baby oil. When they are red is the best time to start treating them really, if they are already silver/white, the damage has already healed. 

Sadly you can't get rid of them entirely without surgery, but you can do lots to make them fade and appear less angry. 

Hope that's of help!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Palmers Cocoa Butter body lotion, it's got a gorgeous thick heady scent to it, and is only around £4 for a bottle which will last about two months. 

I have used it for the past few months on stretchmarks I have on my belly, it can't make the skin tighter, but better moisturised skin is plumper and therefore shows stretchmarks less, and heals much more quickly. 

Exercise will help tighten skin through time. Muscle is sort of meatily glued to your skin, so areas which are looser can be tightened up by toning. It's a LONG process though, but worth it if you're willing to stick to it! It won't reduce the actual scarring, but again will improve the area making it less noticable. 

Keep it moisturised and VERY VERY VERY VERY gently exfoliate them, like with table salk mixed into shower gel so it's a quite watery paste.
Rough exfoliating will only cause more skin damage. 

If they are new and still red, I would suggest trying Bio Oil or Johnsons's baby oil. When they are red is the best time to start treating them really, if they are already silver/white, the damage has already healed. 

Sadly you can't get rid of them entirely without surgery, but you can do lots to make them fade and appear less angry. 

Hope that's of help!_

 

Thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was really helpful information. My stretch marks are on my butt (ugh. SO ugly), caused from gaining weight in a short period of time and apparantly it went all to my butt. haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They are red still and purple (?). Or at least they look purplish? I use regular body butter on them pretty much every day. but I will definately have to go and get the palmers lotion.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 11, 2009)

You're most welcome.


----------



## Jenna12 (Mar 13, 2014)

I honestly think that it is something that you just get or don’t get. I lost a lot of weight but now I have some of the stretchmarks right around the belly button area (awesome I know) when other people lost more or just as much weight, and don’t have anything negative. I have read that even the laser treatment that they have introduced does not guarantee that these stretchmarks are completely gone. I have just learned to plan around them to be honest and maybe some concealer if necessary.


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

I know that when I lost weight, my stretch marks diminished a lot. They were still there but didn't appear nearly as severe.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

I've heard that Bio-Oil can help reduce the appearance of new stretch marks if you start applying it religiously right after you get them. Not sure about older ones, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## 8marktennis8 (Mar 28, 2015)

I bought the Somaluxe Stretch Marks cream for my 18 year old daughter and its the only thing that has worked for her stretch marks. She seems to heal quickly (being 18 obviously), and without much scarring - unlike me. She had protruding stretch marks on her hipbones and underneath her buttocks. With the Somaluxe Cream - she showed good improvement within 4 weeks, and great improvement within 8 weeks. Her stretch marks are now flattened, less visible, and have lighted


----------



## Liangjin Chen (Apr 22, 2015)

DermalMD is a good quality Stretch Mark Cream by DermalMD. It comes in a very generous 4oz jar. DermalMD stretchmarks serum is really great for stretch marks of any kind. It really soothes and fade out any skin discolorations. Ingredients include Cocoa Butter, Rosehip Oil, Mango Butter ad Vitamin C. This product is all natural and safe to use during pregnancy and beyond. Men often get stretch marks from working out as their muscles grow so this product is great for them as well. It also works well on scars, even acne scars. It helps to fade the red discoloration that can be hard to get rid of. I am very impressed with this cream and will definitely continue to use.


----------



## bigeyesgreeeen (May 26, 2015)

hmm anyone remember this place http://www.astrologyjunction.com/ it use 2 do like fitness based on zodiac sign like wat u should do (7yrs ago) lol ur post made me think bout it but if no one remembers i do feel like a weirdo ahahha well here http://www.homeremedyshop.com/17-home-remedies-to-heal-stretch-marks-fast/ i just looked this up on google maybe it can help!


----------



## bigeyesgreeeen (May 26, 2015)

http://media.tumblr.com/05869a50f2f8e8f8c2fdea41fec3240f/tumblr_inline_mw949issJb1qzxfj4.gif my mood


----------



## bigeyesgreeeen (May 26, 2015)

awwwwww y didn't the pic lke just show up on the page instead of that link ughhh i dont like wen that happens :/// fail


----------



## Karendavis (Feb 24, 2016)

Exercise can only let you prevent from stretch marks. Why don't you try bio-oil?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2016)

bigeyesgreeeen said:


> awwwwww y didn't the pic lke just show up on the page instead of that link ughhh i dont like wen that happens :/// fail



You needed to put image tags around it.

Anyhoo. There is literally nothing that will get rid of stretch marks completely. You can reduce their appearance, but not get rid of them.


----------

